# MAYA Archers of Roseville-Sacramento CA area,April 16-17th 42 3D shoot



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Come join us April 16 and 17 for our "Around The World" 42 target 3D shoot.
We have a life size Elephant,Rhino,Bison,Giraffe as well as a lot more great targets.
This is our first year doing a 2 day shoot and we have been busy getting it ready for everyone to enjoy.Look forward to seeing everyone who can make it out.

Dennis Dempster
VP Targets
916-769-1908

http://mayaarchers.com/club/pdf_11/2011_open.pdf


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

This looks like a winner! I'm going to try and make this one. 

You should come to the Sonoma County Bowmen Wednesday 3-D shoot this week!


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Everything is ready for next weekend.Range is looking good and targets are all done.Good event to prep for Redding.Our lifesize Elephant will be at 105 yds. Looking forward to great weather


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Couple pics from todays setup for this weekends archers.Hope you can join us


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Big thank you to everyone who attended our shoot and it was great to hear you all enjoyed yourselves. We look forward to making it even better next year.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

just a few more pics.


----------

